# African-Americans with thyroid cancer fare worse than whites



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

African-Americans with thyroid cancer fare worse than whites.

African-Americans have fewer incidences of thyroid cancer but have a more advanced form of the disease once they receive a diagnosis -- and are more likely to die from it, according to a new study.

Read the whole article if you will..................

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-06-african-americans-thyroid-cancer-fare-worse.html


----------

